# Can you send pics of your betta?? Watercolor paintings



## SparklE fin (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm doing watercolor paintings, and bettas are really fun to draw. I'll post up pics of the drawings. Also if your wondering why I don't just get pics fromt the internet... Its just no fun that way!


----------



## CharleneEchols (Jun 9, 2012)

I'd love one when I get my girls.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Here is Cookie  hope you have fun drawing her (IF IT'S FREE):


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

*taz*

Here is a picture of Taz


----------



## Gen2387 (Oct 13, 2011)

Admiral Apocalypse(Red/Turquoise CT) and Winchester(Cellophane Double Tail).  My babies!!!!!


----------

